

Here's what's wrong with recruiters - reinhardt
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140723184918-20520564-the-recruiter-never-emailed-me-back?trk=mp-details-rr-rmpost

======
wyclif
Poor recruiters! Nobody puts them first.

